# Is Amazon Fire 10" being discontinued



## jeanniespc131 (Jun 1, 2017)

I just saw on Amazon that the Fire 10" is unavailable and it says it does not know if it will be back in stock.....I was wanting a newer one at some point.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No way to know.

Sometimes temporary unavailability means there's a new model coming out.

Sometimes it means they're not going to sell it any more.


----------

